# الي كل من يريد تعلم هندسة موائع الحفر(الطفلة)drilling fluid engineering



## abo_bkr (13 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​ 
كتاب رائع ومبسط وشامل لهندسة موائع الحفر



رابط الكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/file/VspF-ivl/KMC_Oiltools_Engineering_Manua.html
​
ارجو ان يكون مفيد للعاملين بمجال موائع الحفر وكل المبتدئين في هذا المجال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## abo_bkr (13 مايو 2010)

اين الردود


----------



## ماهرنوفل (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع يفيدني في عملي بشكل اساسي
انا مهندس طفلة


----------



## أبوسليمان3 (15 مايو 2010)

متشكر جداا وأرجو منك المزيد


----------



## abo_bkr (22 مايو 2010)

Drilling Fluids Processing Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/9Vslm64I/Drilling_Fluids_Processing_Han.htm​


----------



## abo_bkr (22 مايو 2010)

لدي كثير من الكتب في هذا المجال 
سوف اقوم بوضع روابطها ان شاء الله


----------



## abo_bkr (22 مايو 2010)

كتاب المعهد الامريكي للبترول في تقيم المواد المستخدمة في موائع الحفر
American Petrolium Instituit (AP
API 13A Specs for drillingI
http://www.4shared.com/file/w8YKOL2v/API_13A_Specs_for_drilling_flu.html
قد بحثت علي النت طويلا لاجد هذا الكتاب فلم اجده الا عن طريق الشراء 
واخيرا وجدته مع احد زملائي


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز وارجو منك كتب ومعلومات عن حفر الابار ايضا لكوني مهندس وعملت موخراً في شركة حفر و اريد ان اطور نفسي في هذا المجال


----------



## منير الشفتري (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo_bkr (28 مايو 2010)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز وارجو منك كتب ومعلومات عن حفر الابار ايضا لكوني مهندس وعملت موخراً في شركة حفر و اريد ان اطور نفسي في هذا المجال


افضل معلومات اساسية عن الحفر بشكل عام استفدتها من اسطوانات الحفر لشركة shlumberger 
وهي عشر اسطوانات 
cd1
http://rapidshare.com/files/123766441/1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123770431/1.part2.rar
cd2
http://rapidshare.com/files/123784564/2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123786075/2.part2.rar
cd3
http://rapidshare.com/files/123817302/3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123820742/3.part2.rar
cd4
http://rapidshare.com/files/123878821/4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123882164/4.part2.rar
cd5
http://rapidshare.com/files/123952585/5.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123955848/5.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123957881/5.part3.rar
cd6
http://rapidshare.com/files/124166176/6.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124168100/6.part2.rar
cd7
http://rapidshare.com/files/124204381/7.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124390334/7.part2.rar
cd8
http://rapidshare.com/files/124183735/8.rar
cd9
http://rapidshare.com/files/124387113/9.rar
cd10
http://rapidshare.com/files/124273490/10.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124383752/10.part2.rar
pass

```
www.geo2all.com
```
وهذه الروابط منقولة للامانة
ارجو ان تكون هذه الاسطوانات مفيده​


----------



## GeoOo (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بيكم ويحفظكم ويسدد خطاكم وينصركم على اعداء الأسلام


----------



## abo_bkr (21 يونيو 2010)

اشكر كل الاخوة علي الردود الرائعة 
وتكملة للموضوع 
هذا برنامج 
Mud Calculator 
وهو برنامج مهم جدا لاي مهندس طفلة لإجراء كثير من الحسابات اثناء الحفر 
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا 
البرنامج في المرفقات​


----------



## jathmi2 (24 يونيو 2010)

ابو بكر الله يجزاكـ الجنه ع البرنامج الرائع


----------



## abo_bkr (9 يوليو 2010)

jathmi2 قال:


> ابو بكر الله يجزاكـ الجنه ع البرنامج الرائع


وجزاكم بمثله يا اخي اكرمك الله


----------



## abo_bkr (9 يوليو 2010)

نكمل الموضوع بصور لمعظم الاجهزه المستخدمة في معامل موائع الحفر (الطفلة) 
Drilling Fluid Lab Equipments





1-Mud balance




ويستخدم لقياس الوزن النوعي للطفلة والمعروف بال(weight (Wt 




2- Mud balance pressurized 





ويستخدم لقياس الوزن النوعي ايضا ولكن مع امكانيت تطبيق ضغط علي العينة وذلك في حالة وجود فقاعات غازية (Foams) في العينة للحصول علي الوزن الحقيقي بدون الفومز




3- ِ API Filter press









4- HTHP Filter Press









5- March funnel Viscosity 










6- VG Meter








و ان شاء الله سوف اضيف بعض صور اخري ونقوم بشرح عمل كل جهاز علي حدي 
ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا ان شاء الله 
كما ارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبره في هذا المجال التفاعل مع الموضوع لكون نافعا ان شاء الله 

​


----------



## abo_bkr (15 يوليو 2010)

up


----------



## GeoOo (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## مهندس ساهر (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## troy9 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي في الله ابوبكر 
وزادك علما على علمك اخي الحبيب
افدتني كثيرا افادك الله
وارجوا ان تكمل ما بداته في هندسة موائع الحفر (هندسة الطين او الطفلة ) كي تعم الفائدة علينا اخي العزيز
وانتظر جديدك في موضوعك القيم اخي في الله


----------



## a7madsoft (7 مايو 2011)

هل تتوفر لديك تجريه practices manual مع الصور والششرح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a7madsoft (7 مايو 2011)

general view of the eqipment


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الماتع 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------

